# Dosing Calcium



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

What is the prime way to dose calcium in a reef aquarium. Besides a calcium reactor witch is too expensive to even think about buying with this tank.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

do you have calcium tests? dont dose anything you cant measure. could be big problems.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes, I was planing on getting a test kit once I get the dosing solution. Should I possibly drip kalkwasser? Does everyone that drips kalkwasser test their aquarium everyday for calcium?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There is an easy way to do it without all the hassle, although the results may be not quite optimal even if still quite acceptable.

Araga-Milk.
AragaMilk is a product which is basically liquid calcium in a highly bioavailable form. The best part is that it can't be overdosed, unless you just go crazy with it. Just use it according to the directions on the bottle and you'll get great results without even knowing what "titration" even IS, let alone having to bother with it.

You wanna know a secret?
Most of us nearly never test for calcium. It's a pain and an expense we'd rather avoid. I personally don't even bother dripping in the kalkwasser, but instead just dump a bit in every day or two until the water juuuusssstt barely starts to turn cloudy throughout the tank. It's haphazard, and inherently risky, but I've always had good results with it.
Of course, I'm me, the human tricorder. You would do well to test heavily and experiment for awhile until you learn what effect you get with what amount of kalkwasser.
Yeah,yeah, it's true; TheOldSalt just gave some crazy sounding advice, but hey, it's something he'll eventually learn anyway, so I might as well give him a hint.


----------

